#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Blutbefund - was sagen diese Werte? >

## _Belua_

Hallo! 
Habe heute endlich meinen Befund bekommen. Stuhl, Urin und EKG dürfte mehr oder weniger passen. 
Nur beim Blutbefund sind ein paar Werte fett markiert. Ich habe schon gegoogelt und bin aber nicht viel schlauer geworden. Ich weis nicht, was das jetzt wirklich für mich heißt. Zu der Zeit war ich leicht verkühlt und ich weis nicht, ob diese Verkühlung diese Werte beeinflusst hat oder ob doch auch etwas anderes daran Schuld war/ist. 
Blutabnahme fand am 11. Juli statt. 
Die Werte:
Amylase (Serum)     102 (28 - 100 U/l normal)
CRP (C-reaktives Protein)    24,9 (bis 5,0 mg/l normal) 
Abumin    50,5 % (52,0 - 68,0 normal)
Beta Globulin    17,8 % (8,0 - 15,0)
Alpha 2 Globulin 13,9 % (6,5 - 13,5) 
Leukocyten   10700 (4000 - 10000 normal) 
Blutsenkung n.W. 1.Std     23 (bis 11)
Blutsenkung n.W. 2.Std.    46 (bis 20) 
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 
Danke!
LG

----------


## Küken

Leider kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen, aber die meisten Werte sind ja noch knapp an der Norm.  
Ich denke das dir die Profis da weiterhelfen können  :Smiley:  
Lg küken

----------


## Teetante

Hi Belua,  
CRP und BSG sprechen für eine Entzündung, die bei der Blutabnahme im Körper vorgelegen hat. Erkältung durch die Verkühlung vielleicht? Hattest Du aus einem bestimmten Grund das CRP bestimmen lassen? 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## _Belua_

hallo! 
bei den untersuchungen war ich verkühlt, aber nicht sehr schlimm.
ich habe schon seit monaten immer wieder bauchweh und darum wollte der arzt mich etwas durchuntersuchen lassen (blut, harn, ekg und stuhl). keime im stuhl wurden aber nicht gefunden. andere untersuchungen hat er mir noch nicht machen lassen. er hatte mir vor monaten bakterien verschrieben, die auch bei durchfall helfen. das wars. ich habe manchmal eine woche keine schmerzen und dann wieder fast jeden tag.  
heut gehe ich wieder zu dem arzt mit befund. bin gespannt! 
lg

----------


## AltMed

> Hallo! 
> Habe heute endlich meinen Befund bekommen. Stuhl, Urin und EKG dürfte mehr oder weniger passen. 
> Nur beim Blutbefund sind ein paar Werte fett markiert. Ich habe schon gegoogelt und bin aber nicht viel schlauer geworden. Ich weis nicht, was das jetzt wirklich für mich heißt. Zu der Zeit war ich leicht verkühlt und ich weis nicht, ob diese Verkühlung diese Werte beeinflusst hat oder ob doch auch etwas anderes daran Schuld war/ist. 
> Blutabnahme fand am 11. Juli statt. 
> Die Werte:
> Amylase (Serum)     102 (28 - 100 U/l normal)
> CRP (C-reaktives Protein)    24,9 (bis 5,0 mg/l normal) 
> Abumin    50,5 % (52,0 - 68,0 normal)
> Beta Globulin    17,8 % (8,0 - 15,0)
> ...

 Hallo, 
klingt wie ein Magengeschwür...
Bin gespannt was rauskommt. 
Gruss und gute Besserung 
AltMed

----------


## _Belua_

hallo! 
magengeschwür? naja, ich habe bauchweh. müsste der darm sein unter dem nabel. 
also der arzt meinte, das sich eindeutig verkühlt war nach den werten. er findet sie aber trotzdem bedenklich. es könnte, sein dass ich irgendwo irgendwas hab und man kann nicht sagen was. er hat mir also antibiotika verschrieben. die soll ich 10 tage nehmen und ihn in 14 tagen sagen wie ich mich fühle. die tests haben wir nicht nur wegen den bauchweh machen lassen sondern auch weil ich ständig sehr müde bin. ich fühle mich nie richtig fit und munter. 
nur was sollen die antibiotika bringen? ich glaube nicht, dass er mich dann wieder zum bluttest schickt und ich mich fit und munter fühle. bauchweh hatte ich die letzten paar wochen so gut wie gar nicht, aber es hat schon paar mal solche "pausen" gegeben. abgeschrieben hab ich es desswegen nicht. 
tja, soll ich jetzt zu einem anderen arzt gehen mit dem befund? problem ist, er hat ihn derweil behalten und nächstes mal kopiert er ihn meinte er. 
lg

----------


## quaks

Hallo 
ein erhöhter CRP-Wert und BSG sprechen in der Regel für eine bakterielle Entzündung im Körper, dagegen helfen Antibiotika. Von daher erscheint mir die Verordnung erstmal als folgerichtig. 
Allerdings kann ich zu den anderen Werten nix sagen und inwieweit ein Zusammenhang bestehen könnte.  
Was dein Arzt macht, wenn er dich wiedersieht weiß ich natürlich auch nicht. Aber je nachdem wie du dich fühlst und ob die Beschwerden wieder auftreten, wird er die Kontrolle wohl wiederholen. 
Ich würde jetzt wohl nicht den Arzt wechseln, für mich sieht es nciht falsch aus, was er macht. Aber ich bin auch keine Arzt ;-) 
Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung.  
Viele Grüße Sandra

----------


## _Belua_

Quaks, danke das werde ich wohl machen und dann werde ich weitersehen. Allerdings sind damit nicht die Probleme bekämpft mit denen ich zum Arzt gegangen bin (Bauchschmerzen und Müdigkeit). 
Heute nach der Impfung geht es mir nicht gut. Bin früher nachhause gegangen und überlege morgen auch zuhause zu bleiben um einmal Energie zu tanken und zum Ausruhen. Fühle mich krank, mein Arm schmerzt sehr, habe eine Augenentzündung bekommen und mir war ständig kalt. 
Ich habe mir heute das Antibiotika geholt nur habe ich etwas Bedenken. Kann die Impfung nicht durch die Antibiotika wieder aufgehoben werden? Wie lange sollte ich warten bis ich mit der Behandlung beginne? 
Vielen Dank!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Belua, 
hoffe, dass es Dir schon wieder besser geht. Was für eine Impfung hast Du denn bekommen ? 
Liebe Grüße  Ulrike

----------


## _Belua_

Hallo! 
Ich habe eine Vierfach-Impfung bekommen gegen Tetanus etc. Gestern Abend hatte ich etwas Fieber und heute geht es etwas besser. Der Arm schmerzt noch sehr und ist geschwollen. Ich denke, die leichte Grippe kam von der Impfung. Werde heute mit den Antibiotika beginnen. Ich hoffe, die Impfung wird desswegen nicht unwirksam. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## _Belua_

Hallo! 
Ich habe jetzt schon über die Hälfte der Antiobiotika genommen. Langsam schlägt sich das auf die Verdauung. Werde mir Biolforin aus der Apotheke holen.
Vor paar Minuten ging es mir plötzlich gar nicht gut. Seitlich ober den Becken bekam ich stechende Schmerzen. Richtig in einem Rythmus manchmal weniger und manchmal mehr heftig. Mir wurde ganz schwindlig und heiß. Kreislauf kippte etwas zusammen. Dann hörte es wieder auf.  
Was kann das sein? Blinddarm müsste etwas vorne sitzen. Nieren müssten weiterhinten sein. Ich hab in den letzten paar Wochen immer wieder auf der Seite leichtere Schmerzen, aber nicht immer auf der gleichen Stelle. Mein Freund möchte, dass ich ins Spital fahre mit durchuntersuchen lassen. Nur ich weis nicht, was ich denen sagen soll und was sie machen werden. Das Antibiotika kann die weißen Blutkörperchen erhöhen lt. Beilage (Ciprofloxacin-ratiopharm 500mg Filmtabletten) und lt. Blutbefund sind sie sowieso bei mir erhöht. Ich soll lieber zum Internisten gehen mit dem Blutbefund. Jeder sagt etwas anderes. Ich weis nicht mehr weiter. 
Lg

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Belua, 
ich finde auch dass du dich mal durchchecken lassen solltest...

----------

